# Sintered or Extruded- How to tell?



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

One dude on here said somthing about a bite test. If it gives a bit its sintered, if not, its extruded. 

Extruded isnt very pourus if any, I believe. I havent looked at my artifact base in a while. 

Sintered is pourus.


----------



## Flat4Wagon (Jan 23, 2011)

Usually extruded bases seem a lot slicker and shinier. Sintered bases feel dryer and a lot more porous.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

^^ agreed. one other way is simply to wax it. if u have wax enough yourself you'll be able to tell right away how much wax the base is absorbing... etc


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

little devil said:


> One dude on here said somthing about a bite test.


OMG!!! let him try with thumbnail, this is enough.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Flat4Wagon said:


> Usually extruded bases seem a lot slicker and shinier. Sintered bases feel dryer and a lot more porous.


Every sintered base I've owned has a porous surface that kinda looks/feels like very fine grain wood or leather. It's easier to see/feel when it's low on wax


----------

